# POTM september part 1



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









*8.*









*9.*


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

voted. great pics everyone.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Incredible pictures this month .















Sweet tanks and great shots








pete


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hard choice

nice work guys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#8 is awesome


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

> #8 is awesome


im with him on this one


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

WHAT KIND OF RHOM IS IN PIC. NUMBER 3?????????


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

vlahos said:


> WHAT KIND OF RHOM IS IN PIC. NUMBER 3?????????


 i think a xingu i could be wrong


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

8 is awesome. looks like they are plotting to attack the guy behind them.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I think #8 is really awsome


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Voted for 7


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted, good pics everyone!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

holy cow!! what a awesome line up of pics this month, congrats everybody


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

nice nice


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

great action shot with #8. Almost seems shopped....looks too good







Never seen one do that before.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

alot of great shot guys..wow...impressed


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i like 8 as well.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted for the best picture not the best fish.
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bozley said:


> great action shot with #8. Almost seems shopped....looks too good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they always fight like that.and finally got a pick of the big guy with his mouth open








i just got lucky


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, voting is over!

Please use this link to vote in the final round: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=5&t=15508&st=0









Thanks to everyone that has submitted a picture


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------

